# fry in the filter...?



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, this is a strange case. I have an Eheim 2213 filter running in my 29g tank with a pair of convicts and some fry. The fry are only a few days into the stage where they are exploring the tank and being shuttled around by the mother.

I was inspecting my filter because of low flow, and while shining a flashlight into the canister I noticed 3 or 4 fry being tossed around by the current in the space between the bottom of the canister and the filter cartridge. 

I have a Fluval foam intake cover secured to the intake with a zip tie. This type: Fluval Edge Aquarium Sets and Accessories - Fluval EDGE Intake Stem Pre-Filter Foam Sponge A-1387 - TheAquaticDepot.com There doesn't seem to be any clearance between the foam and the hose, and the foam is on tight enough that I can't remove it without pulling the plastic cage off the end of the intake hose along with it. All kinds of plant debris smaller than the fry are stopped by the foam, and the fry seem to be swimming near the intake without struggling against suction of any kind.. 

Bizarre! Anyway, not too worried about losing the fry, there's pleeeeeenty left. Could their little corpses cause any trouble for my filter?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They won't pose any problem to your filter. Way too small.

If they are getting in there, there is just enough gap somewhere for them to get sucked into. Or, if you did any type of maintenance such as squeeze out the pre-filter, maybe they snuck in that way.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

YEah sneaky little fry can find ways into places they dont belong,lol.Have you checked to see if they are still alive?I had a friend who had some betta mahachai fry wind up in her filstar canister and she didnt notice until three months later during filter maintenance!They were small but alive.Have been feeding off of filter noms,lol.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a Chinese algae eater swim up the water fall stream of my filter once and get in that way. I couldn't find him for days! Finally checked the filter and there he was, happily eating algae in the filter, lol.

I'm thinking fry would be too weak to swim up the waterfall stream though..... odd....


----------

